# 2001 Peugeot Boxer wiper motor



## BITCH (Mar 3, 2010)

AFTER THE RECENT SNOWS AND FREEZING CONDITIONS WE WENT TO SWITCH ON OUR WIPERS ONLY TO HAVE A HORRIBLE SMELL COMING FROM UNDER THE DASHBOARD, HAVE CHECKED FUSE WHICH WASNT THE PROBLEM . ANY ADVISE PLEASE. THANK YOU


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello BITCH

not a very nice name for the forum is it? I'm sure somebody here could change it to something more acceptable for you. :roll: 

A small point about your text in the post, in internet usage using capitals is classsed as SHOUTING. 

The porblem could be the motor siezing up?


----------



## BITCH (Mar 3, 2010)

THANKS FOR YOUR SUGGESTION ABOUT MOTOR. AND BITCH IS MY PET NAME AND KEY IS STUCK ON CAPS. THANK YOU


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you tried moving the plates in the normal manner firstly gently without motor switched on, then briefly with motor switched on? It has been known for motors to stick and for a gentle movement to free sticking.

But do not force it and do not leave it switched on while tring for more than a few seconds, stop immediately if any smells or burning. If that does not free it then garage or mechanic and probable new motor or actuating mechanism may be the only way.

Dave


----------



## BITCH (Mar 3, 2010)

ON THE SUBJECT OF OUR WIPER MOTOR, ARE THE PARTS FOR A NORMAL PEUGEOT MWB BOXER THE SAME AS FOR A MOTORHOME? THANKS


----------

